# Grey Scales/Discoloration



## SwashBuccaneer (Aug 18, 2020)

*Some background first before posting the provided form from the sticky.*
I am not sure what is wrong with my little buddy here. I previously had him in a 3.5 gallon tank (BettaFlo from PetSmart and heated it). I slipped on the tank maintenance for entirely too long (maybe a month? quarantine time is fast and slow) and noticed his fins started looking ratty and his water was bad. I thought it was possibly fin rot so I changed a good chunk of his water (50%) and cleaned his tank thoroughly. After cleaning it I began dosing with BettaFix (2 full weeks of treatment following the directions) and then moved to MelaFix after researching further. I then did 2 rounds of MelaFix, once again following the directions (1 full week, water change, another full week).

I did not see any improvements and then I started seeing discoloration in his fins (but no fuzzy growths). On Friday night I upgraded him to a Fluval Spec 5 gallon and transferred his gravel (used at the bottom of the tank and places the new gravel on top) and used about half of his old tank's water. II'm pretty sure he's getting worse and the discoloration is getting worse/bigger.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? *5*
Does it have a filter? *Yes, Mechanical, Biological, and Activated Carbon*
Does it have a heater? *Yes, Tetr pre-set heater*
What temperature is your tank? *75-78*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No airstone/aeration*
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? *No tank mates

Food:*
What food brand do you use? *OmegaOne (bought some Hikari Betta gold, but haven't opened yet)*
Do you feed flakes or pellets? *Pellets*
Freeze-dried? *Don't think so. I did recently get him some freeze dried blood worms as a treat, but he doesn't like them*
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? *Once a day on average, a little pinch or bit from the tip of the included spoon

Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? *Would try to do once a week*
What percentage of water did you change? *25-50% depending on length of time between last one*
What is the source of your water? *City tap water (Aurora, CO. Water quality breakdown: Water Quality)*
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? *Would occasionally vacuum the substrate/gravel*
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? *Prime water conditioner and some Betta water conditioner

Water Parameters:*
From my API Freshwater Master Kit (and test strips for the GH/KH). Setup this new tank Friday night using some of his old water and gravel as stated above. Ammonia was initially reading at .25 ppm but dropped after a couple of days and a water change.

Ammonia: *0 ppm*
Nitrite: *0 ppm*
Nitrate: *0 ppm*
pH: *6.6 *
Hardness (GH):*60*
Alkalinity (KH): *40

Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? *Not 100% sure...maybe a month or so ago?*
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? *Fins looks ragged, discoloration around head and fins under head, tip of dorsal find same discoloration (grey)*
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? *Hangs out at top of the tank and likes to lean against the filter intake (not stuck to it as he can easily swim through the tank)*
Is your Betta still eating? *Yes, eating normally*
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? *I've tried BettaFix treatments, MelaFix, and recently added some Aquarium Salt (1 Tbls for the 5 Gallon as directed) in recent water change*
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? *No*
How long have you owned your Betta?* Don't recall exactly. Picked him up pre COVID lockdown*
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? *No

Pictures*


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Can we have a before photo? I would just stick with the omega one for now, the other food you bought is full of plants fillers which bettas cant digest. A good way to tell is that the first three ingredients should all be meat.


----------



## SwashBuccaneer (Aug 18, 2020)

fishowner550 said:


> Can we have a before photo? I would just stick with the omega one for now, the other food you bought is full of plants fillers which bettas cant digest. A good way to tell is that the first three ingredients should all be meat.


Sadly I never got any before pictures. I meant to get some but never did. He's a Black Orchid.

UPDATE: I did find a picture I took of his condition while in his old tank last week. I can definitely see a progression in the discoloration including over his lip when compared to this older shot.


----------



## SwashBuccaneer (Aug 18, 2020)

It's definitely spreading, whatever it is. It's not come down from his head and around his gills and neck and over his lips. Still not sure what it is or how to treat.


----------



## SwashBuccaneer (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder if it's even a sickness at this point. I've medicated the tank with Kanaplex and stopped after the 3 doses as the directions say. He's acting normal and eating like a little piggy still. His poop is normal and healthy (not stringy and white).

The coloration continues to spread. He now has clear/white streaks down his fins in a pattern and has developed white stripes down his body that are mirrored on each side.

Could it be marbling that I have heard about? Attached latest picture of him for reference and comparison to earlier ones.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, has it improved for your fish? I think what I have with my betta is similar. He looks active, but his tail is all in white stripes and lost a lot of color, started probably two weeks ago. I'm adding that betafix but not sure if that is enough


----------

